

Santa Clara County has highest median income in nation, but wealth gap widens - MilnerRoute
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_26312024/santa-clara-county-has-highest-median-household-income

======
dang
It's against the HN rules to editorialize titles (i.e. rewriting them to
emphasize what you think is important). Please don't do that.

